# Our pup Ruby - day 1 and I am sleepy :)



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

We just got Ruby yesterday. She is as sweet as can be and slept the whole 4 hr ride home from the breeder. She is the runt of the litter and only seems to calm down if one of us is touching her or sleeping in our lap. 

I have been feeding her in her crate and every time she falls asleep I put her in the crate and she will sleep for about an hour and then starting howling like crazy. 

We keep her crate in the family room and left soft music on. She screamed non stop for over and hour. I assume this is normal behavior but don't want to spoil her by only calming down by laying on us. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

We made a tiny bed for us to come lay down next to the crate when Vino cried in the middle of the night. It seemed to work a bit, donno if it was the right thing but im sure the neighbors liked it.


----------



## Grangeristhename (Jan 20, 2011)

For the first three nights, I had to stay with Granger (my vizsla) for about 5-15 minutes as he slept. After he slept I silently left and went to sleep. For the first night, I think I woke up maybe 3 times to take him out. The third and fourth night I think I woke up at 2am and 5-6am(his usual wake up time). The fifth night, he was actually sleeping from the time i slept to around 430-600. I have had Granger for 2 weeks today. He just turned 11 weeks February 17. 
He still barks if I leave the room where he's in and close the door behind me. He still tries to bite, but I read online that it goes away with age. Just ignore him if he bites you and walk away. Praise him when he chews on a toy. I also do pin him down around once or twice a day when he won't stop biting me or the furniture even though I try to change the scenery and give him a chew toy. 
Sometimes he tries to bite a lot and even after a long pin down, he is still misbehaving. so i put him in his crate and ignore him for a good 15 minutes. His behavior changes.
To be honest, I never thought raising a puppy would be so hard. I am the one that takes care of the dog from my family. My sister comes over sometimes and it makes life easier. Also, my girlfriend comes over and it also makes it easier. What i'm ctrying to say is that having multipe people help take care of the dog is really so much better. I am stressed, tired, fatigued, exausted, but I try to take it day by day in hopes of him becoming a great dog and companion. Good luck!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby did a little better night 2. Howled for a bit but went back to sleep. Woke up at 1:30am once she was calm to go potty and again at 5:30am. I am trying to only let her out when calm. 

What is the longest I can keep her crated at night? She seems to hold her bladder well and still no accidents inside yet.


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

How old is Ruby? When Dax was 11 weeks, he would sleep from 10:00 PM until 6:30 AM. Now he can sleep a lot longer and I'm the one who wakes him in the morning instead of the other way around.


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi RubyRoo,

When we first had Darwin at home, the first few nights I got up with an alarm clock to let him out. Then I decided that I would only get up if he told me he needed to go! I think he did once or twice. That was when he was crated from about 10:00pm to 7:00am. Each pup is different with how long they can last overnight - let your dog be the judge. 

Good luck!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby is 8 weeks. Only night 3 with her so far. My hubby and I are sharing shifts tonight. He has been sick so was letting him rest and I was doing all of the work. 

I just wish the howling would stop because I feel so bad. But I'd rather take howling than peeing/pooping inside though She is already going to the door to go out and still no accidents. She also learned where the treats are and did a little "sit" training, she did great. 

Maybe it is true what they say the runts being smarter


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We also layed with Holley at night by her crate for the first week or so to keep her quiet. She was used to sleeping next to her sister for so long because we didn't get her until 16 weeks old. You can also try sounds. We just found out the Holley likes the crickets selection on a sound machine. Dan's dad tried it when she stayed there for an hour last week. She wouldn't stop barking until he put that on. It will be better.


----------

